# what style injector is on a w8?



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

i took a w8 apart today and looked at the injectors, on the top they look like bosch high impedence but the part sitting inside the intake looks a little different. just for the sake of knowledge what kinda injector is this?


----------

